# Install TikiWiki 24.2 (latest) on FreeBSD  13.1



## tennea9 (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello,

New basic howto for TikiWiki's latest prod version (24.2) on FreeBSD 13.1

*1) Install apache24*

```
pkg ins -y apache24
sysrc apache24_enable=YES
```

*2) Install mariadb-server*

```
pkg install -y mariadb106-server
sysrc mysql_enable=YES
service mysql-server start
mysql_secure_installation
```

*3) Create DB and user :*

```
mysqladmin -uroot create tikiwikidb
mysql -uroot -e"GRANT ALL ON tikiwikidb.* TO admintiki@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'password'"
```

*4) Install required PHP modules :*

```
pkg install -y mod_php74 php74 php74-pdo php74-pdo_mysql php74-simplexml php74-mysqli php74-filter php74-tokenizer php74-calendar php74-ldap php74-ctype php74-dom php74-fileinfo php74-gd php74-pecl-imagick php74-pecl-memcached php74-pecl-redis php74-pecl-ssh2 php74-pecl-mcrypt php74-soap php74-iconv php74-pecl-xdebug php74-curl php74-sodium php74-openssl php74-gettext php74-intl php74-mbstring php74-posix php74-session php74-xml php74-zip php74-zlib
```


```
cp /usr/local/etc/php.ini-production /usr/local/etc/php.ini
```

*5) Configure PHP for Apache*

```
vi /usr/local/etc/apache24/Includes/php.conf

<IfModule dir_module>
DirectoryIndex index.php index.html
<FilesMatch "\.php$">
SetHandler application/x-httpd-php
</FilesMatch>
<FilesMatch "\.phps$">
SetHandler application/x-httpd-php-source
</FilesMatch>
</IfModule>
```

*6) Download and install TikiWiki in apache's default documentroot :*

```
fetch https://sourceforge.net/projects/tikiwiki/files/latest/download -o /tmp                          
cd /tmp
unzip download
rm download                          
rm /usr/local/www/apache24/data/index.html
mv tiki-24.2/* /usr/local/www/apache24/data/
```

*7) run setup.sh to fix permissions*

```
cd /usr/local/www/apache24/data
chmod 740 setup.sh
./setup.sh
```
If you only want to test, don't change anything and ENTER each time for defaults options until going out the script.

*8) Restart Apache24*

```
service apache24 restart
```

*9) Install TikiWiki*
Go to your web browser (on a client computer), 
	
	



```
http://TIKI-SERVER-IP
```
- Select language
- Accept Licence
- Review the System Requirements : everything is ok. Continue
- Set the Database Connection (let mysqli driver, host name : 127.0.0.1, Database name : tikiwikidb, Database user (User Name : admintiki, Password : password). Continue
- Install : let InnoDB engine, Install
- Review the Installation : it should be ok, Continue
- Configure General Settings, disable https login, keep htaccess file method Automatic. Continue
- Last Notes, Continue.
- Enter Your Tiki : Enter Tiki and Lock Installer (recommended)
- Your account has been validated : change your admintiki password and VERY IMPORTANT : PUT AN EMAIL !!! IF YOU DON'T DO THAT, EVERYTHING WILL CRASH AFTER APPLYING. Apply

You're in !
Good luck


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2022)

You know there's a port/package for it? www/tikiwiki


----------



## tennea9 (Dec 21, 2022)

Yes you're right. But it's 23.1 on the port.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2022)

Only in quarterly, latest is 24.2.


```
PORTNAME=	tikiwiki
DISTVERSION=	24.2
```


----------



## tennea9 (Dec 21, 2022)

Oh ok. I'll update my ports then ! Thank you


----------

